# Endgame



## Trndsttr (Apr 30, 2019)

One thing before I start talking, if there are any Endgame spoilers in the replies of this thread I AM GOING TO FUCKING MURDER YOU.
Okay.
Now I know Endgame spoilers have been banned by the community in lots of places, but I need to speak my mind about this. Don’t spoil Endgame! Please! It’s an incredible movie with plot twists and surprising things that you would never expect. Even as a person who has only watched three Marvel movies in her life (Antman and the Wasp, Infinity War, Endgame) it was still amazing. Anyone who has seen the other movies will probably think it’s even better. It’s definitely my favorite movie.

So please, for the love of God, don’t spoil it. I really don’t want anything to get spoiled for anyone. If you see anyone spoiling it, please ask them to stop. I know a lot of people won’t listen to some stranger on the internet. But please at least don’t go spoiling it yourself. Don’t ruin it for anyone.

Please.


----------

